# A New Style?



## Kyder (Nov 3, 2006)

hullo everybody.

The Prologue...

It all started about five years ago. my uncle, having had a minor martial arts background during his twenties, started taking a Kung Fu class at the community college. shortly thereafter he signed up to train at the Sil Lum club not to far from his house. he got his whole family to start going within a few months, and then recruited me. 

The Story
As such, i have been training in Hung Gar for about five years now. unfortunately, a series of financial problems smacked me in the face, and I had to drop the classes. its been almost six months now since i've gone to a class, but i got all my debt paid off and will be able to afford classes again...

The Epilogue

Only thing is, i've been considering trying out a different style. i was more than halfway to my black belt, so i might at LEAST go that far in Hung Gar, but for the most part, if anyone sees fit to reply to this thread, perhaps you could tell me a bit about your chosen styles? the primary points and attributes thereof, to aid in my deciding, deciding of the decision of whether or not to seek another style sooner than intended.


----------



## KOROHO (Nov 3, 2006)

Hung Gar is a strong, wel lrounded style.  Unless there is something in particular that you don't like about it, stay with it.

If you think there is something lacking in it, tell us what that is and we can reccomend a style that fills that void for you.

Do you prefer hard styles? Striking?  Grappling?  A combination?


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 3, 2006)

First off Hello and welcome to martial talk, This is a great community and has so much info.

On to your question I would stay with your current styke, mainly because it was not the style that made you quit it was financial so the style must have given you what you wanted.

Secondly why change mid way though, if it is the style than explain what it lacks so we can give you something that you feel you are lacking in.


----------



## Kyder (Nov 3, 2006)

I suppose the main problem with it (for me) wouldn't be the style itself, but something that i have to deal with and overcome.  from most of what I've seen its very strong and close quarters.  personally, i feel like the type that would work well with a quick, deflective style rather than strong blocks and strikes.   I get uncomfortable close up.  but like i said... thats my issue, not the style's.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 3, 2006)

Welcome to MT

I guess I could say this is what I train

Yang Tai Chi
http://www.answers.com/topic/yang-style-tai-chi-chuan

Non-sports Sanda 
http://www.answers.com/topic/san-shou

Xingyiquan
http://www.answers.com/topic/xingyiquan


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 3, 2006)

What else is available close by, that you might consider?  Maybe with that info. some people could give you some better answers.

As far as your preferences, you need to find an art that fits you well, and every art will not do that equally well.  It's definitely a personal issue.  I think Hung Gar is a good, strong style, but if it doesn't fit your personality then it isn't right for you.  Look around at the other options and see of something else is a better fit for you.


----------



## MJS (Nov 3, 2006)

Welcome to MT! 

Mike


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 3, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Kyder (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm not yet quite sure what there is around me, i recently moved, as well...but i do plan to look into it.  odds are i will continue with Hung Gar, and then find another style to look into.  the search for the style is the point of this thread, more so than when to seek it (assuming that this thread will last much longer)  I dont know much about any style, truly, other than Hung Gar, and i'm sure my knowledge in that is lacking compared to many.

Perhaps i should spend time again browsing the forums for overviews of different styles, learn more about them.   what sort of information about myself should i give here that would aid in your suggestions?


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 3, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! 

Who did you study Sil Lum under?


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 3, 2006)

Kyder said:


> what sort of information about myself should i give here that would aid in your suggestions?


 

Well, the point about your preference to a quicker, deflecting system vs. a strong, blocking system is good info.  How do you feel about close contact in the form of trapping like Wing Chun, or groundwork like in Judo?  Are these ranges that you would feel comfortable operating in?  

Some systems, like Tibetan White Crane are kind of hit-and-run styles.  They have the joint manipulation stuff as well, but the focus is on moving and not closing into a situation with prolonged contact.  But Tibetan White Crane and its related arts of Hop Gar and Lama Pai are relatively rare.  If you don't happen to live in the right city you just won't find them.

Do you like kicking?  striking with the hands?  are you looking for something that is just bare-bones to develop fighting ability as quickly as possible, or something with a bit more esoteric tradition?  Do you like forms/katas, or more direct technique application?  Some of both?

Once you get a list of the other possible arts in your area, people here will be able to comment more fully.  But in the meantime, these are things to consider about yourself, when researching other arts.


----------



## Kyder (Nov 3, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:


> Who did you study Sil Lum under?


 
  Under Sifu Bill Smith, who studied under Si Gung Kim Hainline  (I think i just butchered his name, unfortunately.)


  I know that there is Hung Gar, Wing Chun, Hsing Hi, Tai Chi and karate in my area...

  trapping and joint locks sound useful, i would likely like those.  I'm not really so great with strikes (which causes me to seek something to work on those)  but i love my kicks 

Forms are good and well, they're fun to do, but direct application of techniques helps me to learn whats actually going on alot faster.


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 3, 2006)

Kyder said:


> Under Sifu Bill Smith, who studied under Si Gung Kim Hainline (I think i just butchered his name, unfortunately.)
> 
> 
> I know that there is Hung Gar, Wing Chun, Hsing Hi, Tai Chi and karate in my area...
> ...


 
Well, you might find Wing Chun interesting.  It's kind of an odd system, no fluff, kind of ugly to be honest, but straight forward, simple and effective.  It has a really weird knock-kneed stance, but that is a strictly training stance that burns your legs.  You don't fight with it.  

It is a close range striking art, that also uses a lot of trapping and sort of "standup grappling" kind of things.  It doesn't tend to go to the ground and turn it into a wrestling match.  Rather, you learn to stick to the opponents arms and body and manipulate him into compromising positions with his arms tied up and you can then finish him with your hand strikes.  It doesn't use a lot of kicks.  It uses forms to teach the basics, but there are only three hand forms, two weapons forms, and the wooden dummy.  Application is developed using drills like Chi Sau, where you learn to be spontaneous, and learn to effectively trap your opponent and finish him.  Very hands-on stuff. You might actually find that it complements your Hung Gar, if you choose to stay with that as well.


----------



## exile (Nov 3, 2006)

First, welcome to MT---good to have you with us!

Second, Mike has some good ideas if you want to stay with a CMA. If you want something with locks and throws, but with enough strikes to keep things mixed, and a nice choice of fighting ranges, though, you might consider Hapkido. All of the MAs I know about actually have resources for all fighting ranges, and a nice range of grappling/striking techniques, but in some of them (most styles of karate and TKD as currently taught, e.g.) you have to discover and train these on your own. My impression is, the `full spectrum' is more emphasized by HKD instructors...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 3, 2006)

If you want to stay in CMA and want locks and throws you could also look for Shuaijiao.

But I must agree with Crane Wing Chun is a very good choice as well.


----------



## Kacey (Nov 3, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

I can't add too much to what's already been said about possible new styles - so I'll just wish you luck in your search - and yes, wandering through the archives would be a great place to start.


----------



## Kyder (Nov 5, 2006)

cool.   thanks for all the posts and welcomes!  i've got some food for thought now, I'll look a bit further into the suggested styles, and move about other places in the forums now, i suppose.  any further comments from anyone...post em here or send me a message?

thanks, ttyl!


----------



## IWishToLearn (Nov 7, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Kyder (Nov 9, 2006)

thanks ^_^


----------



## stone_dragone (Nov 16, 2006)

Greetings and welcome!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Nov 16, 2006)

Welcome to the group!

AoG


----------



## Kyder (Nov 17, 2006)

^_^ tx


----------



## Arizona Angel (Nov 17, 2006)

Hi, welcome to MT!


----------



## HKphooey (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome to MT!!!!


----------

